# Rigging, high lines and griphoist set ups



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Rigging, high lines, griphoist and cable winch set ups, what do you use? 

I'm trying to use these methods more and more so I just want to see what people are using.

Or has anyone ever used a Lewis winch?


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

Haven't done anything fancy, but have been using a masrdam power puller, 150' rope, and assorted straps, shackles, etc. Been very handy for moving heavier logs. Added a pulley and used it as a zipline to move rocks for a wall, and buckets of dirt from a borrow pit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ray.vermette (Jul 16, 2008)

I also use a Maasdam Pow'R Pull rope puller and wide straps, mostly to move heavy rocks 200-600+ lbs. I use log rollers cut from deadfall under the rocks when using the puller.

I used a manual cable hoist ("come-along") before to do the same, but the very limited cable length on the come-along was a major PITA. I kept having to unattach the come-along, spool out the cable, and attach again.


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Come-alongs are weak sauce for any real trail building.


----------



## haydukelives (Oct 5, 2009)

We have yet to put into action a griphoist and highline set up, but are on our way. The conservation organization I work for is partnering with other trail advocacy groups in the area to host a trail rigging training with Lester Kenway of trail services LLC in April. We applied for multiple small grants to pay for the majority of the course cost and equipment cost. We'll be making this rigging cache available to other trail groups as long as they have a participant in the course and take responsibility for the maintenance of the equipment while they are using it. If you haven't spoken with Lester, I recommend it, he's a human library of rigging information. We are waiting to purchase our equipment until after the course but are looking at a 2-ton unit, with multiple lengths of wire rope and numerous 4 1/2" blocks with shackles and plenty of large synthetic slings to anchor with. I can pm you our actual set up once we assemble our rigging cache.


----------



## skerry00 (Jul 7, 2004)

I used to employ a lot of grip hoist equipment out east. Used the TU-17 a lot. You're right on about Lester. A human encyclopedia on rigging. Saw him a few weeks ago at the PTBA conference.


----------

